# The "Letter"



## ZeiGezunt (28 Mar 2014)

Hey all,

I was recently declared medically unfit for ROTP by the RMO. The CFRC told me I'd be receiving a letter stating why I was found unfit-- does anyone have any idea how long it will take to arrive?

I'd like to be able to either submit an appeal or work on the issue for next year, but obviously I can't work on the issue without knowing what the issue is.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2014)

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I was recently declared medically unfit for ROTP by the RMO. The CFRC told me I'd be receiving a letter stating why I was found unfit-- does anyone have any idea how long it will take to arrive?



It is all in the hands of Canada Post.

And we all know how they are not the best in providing a Mail Delivery service.


----------



## ZeiGezunt (28 Mar 2014)

I guess I shouldn't expect to receive it in time to appeal this year.

Ah, well. Next year.


----------



## aquaholic75 (28 Mar 2014)

You probably have an idea a to what to reasoning would be wouldn't you? Any letters of support from a specialist or doctor for past/present ailments?


----------



## MacIssac (28 Mar 2014)

I've heard six weeks Is normal for the wait of the "letter"


----------



## ZeiGezunt (28 Mar 2014)

None yet. I actually went into the medical blind-- did huge amounts of research on everything else, but didn't think to bring any doctors' letters to the medical. Result is I ended up with a good Military Potential Score but a failed medical.

The most serious medical issue I have is that I see a therapist now and then-- it's always nice to have someone qualified to talk to. I didn't think it was a big deal as I have never been diagnosed nor taken any psychotropic medication.  Apart from that, I have mild seasonal allergies that flare up about once every two years.

I have a lot of guesses but no real answers. Maybe I failed the Trade Selection Personality Test thing I took right after my CFAT? 

Anyhow, hopefully the letter comes soon so I can identify and sort out the problem.

And hmm-- six weeks seems too late to appeal for ROTP. Does anyone know, can I reapply this coming September or do I have to wait a full year?


----------



## Green (29 Mar 2014)

Hi ZeiGezunt,

I'm merely guessing here, as I've never worked with the CF.

If the therapist you were following is a psychologist or a psychoanalyst, I would not be too worried. Otherwise, if it's a psychiatrist, I'm guessing they may want to investigate any possible health problem without going further. Yet, they should have discussed it during medical. Maybe the MD discovered an ailment during the clinical exam or something was found after the fact while browsing your medical history. Nevertheless, I'm guessing they should have mentioned it.

Maybe it's not medically related? Also, if someone was to fail the personality test, would they rather send a letter?




			
				ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> None yet. I actually went into the medical blind-- did huge amounts of research on everything else, but didn't think to bring any doctors' letters to the medical. Result is I ended up with a good Military Potential Score but a failed medical.
> 
> The most serious medical issue I have is that I see a therapist now and then-- it's always nice to have someone qualified to talk to. I didn't think it was a big deal as I have never been diagnosed nor taken any psychotropic medication.  Apart from that, I have mild seasonal allergies that flare up about once every two years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Mar 2014)

Green said:
			
		

> Hi ZeiGezunt,
> 
> I'm merely guessing here, as I've never worked with the CF.
> 
> If the therapist you were following is a psychologist or a psychoanalyst, I would not be too worried. Otherwise, if it's a psychiatrist, I'm guessing they may want to investigate any possible health problem without going further. Yet, they should have discussed it during medical. Maybe the MD discovered an ailment during the clinical exam or something was found after the fact while browsing your medical history. Nevertheless, I'm guessing they should have mentioned it.



Unless you are a medical professional, why bother guessing?  Would not be too worried; the OP is getting a letter saying he/she is medically unfit.  I'll wager it is something to worry about for them.  



> Maybe it's not medically related?



Go back and read the first sentence the OP wrote.


----------



## CombatDoc (29 Mar 2014)

Green said:
			
		

> I'm merely guessing here, as I've never worked with the CF.


To Green, then I will disregard what you post after that sentence, since your "advice" has no basis in experience or expertise. 

To ZeiGezunt, the letter will inform you why you are not medically fit for enrolment.  Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## DnentonSg (29 Mar 2014)

This thread has somewhat worried me, as four years ago me and my whole immediate family visited a (i don't remember if it was a psychologist, psychiatrist or what she was) for some personal reasons, it was nothing major and there were only about 3-4 sessions. Similar to this case, no meds or diagnosis were made of any mental health issues. Is it normal for individuals to be declared medically unfit for seeing mental health professionals?


----------



## Tibbson (29 Mar 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> This thread has somewhat worried me, as four years ago me and my whole immediate family visited a (i don't remember if it was a psychologist, psychiatrist or what she was) for some personal reasons, it was nothing major and there were only about 3-4 sessions. Similar to this case, no meds or diagnosis were made of any mental health issues. Is it normal for individuals to be declared medically unfit for seeing mental health professionals?



As others have noted above, it's all guess work at this point in time and may vary well have nothing at all to do with psychologists.  To guess is irresponsible, to worry needlessly is irrational.


----------



## Green (29 Mar 2014)

All right ZeiGezunt, please disregard what I've mentioned. Like Schindler's Lift said, "To guess is irresponsible, to worry needlessly is irrational."


----------



## ZeiGezunt (30 Mar 2014)

Well at any rate, wish me luck on my appeal. Let's hope the medical issue isn't anything too serious.


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Mar 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> To guess is irresponsible, to worry needlessly is irrational.



Just so happened across this on a site:

_It is a pity that people still allow themselves to believe anything that has not been proven true.  Here is some wisdom from the BuddhaKahuna:

"He who cannot see the difference between what is true and what is akin to bull excrement will not live the quality of life above that of a fool - for who but a fool would keep choosing to believe the bull excrement?  It is my opinion, after much careful thought, that one should look at all unproven beliefs (especially those related to bad results) as potential bull excrement and proclaim *'I shall not be fool enough to believe that potential bull excrement is true, as the alternative is to be a fool.'*   Choose well - as your life is at stake."   -   The BuddhaKahuna_

ME


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2014)

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Well at any rate, wish me luck on my appeal. Let's hope the medical issue isn't anything too serious.


Great, another one who's _entitled_ to be in the military.   :not-again:

Obviously it was sufficiently serious that you were deemed *unfit* for the CAF.  

So we're supposed to hope you can convince an appeals board that you're not really unsuitable, but merely marginal or otherwise get in on some technicality?  No thanks.


----------



## DAA (30 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Great, another one who's _entitled_ to be in the military.   :not-again:
> 
> Obviously it was sufficiently serious that you were deemed *unfit* for the CAF.
> 
> So we're supposed to hope you can convince an appeals board that you're not really unsuitable, but merely marginal or otherwise get in on some technicality?  No thanks.



When an "Unfit" decision has been rendered, a letter is provided to the applicant.  The applicant in turn, can schedule an appointment with the local Snr Med Tech in order to obtain further advice.

Depending on the circumstances surrounding the initial decision, the individual could be given the opportunity to obtain a more "specialized" report, which can then be forwarded for a secondary review.

You'd be surpirsed how many come back as "FIT" CEMS.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> You'd be surpirsed how many come back as "FIT" CEMS.


Seeing how many borderline troops show up for trades' training, I wouldn't be the slightest bit surprised.


----------



## DAA (30 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seeing how many borderline troops show up for trades' training, I wouldn't be the slightest bit surprised.



Sometimes, it's merely a "note/comment" made by the family physician which could have been misinterpreted due to the lack of detail provided.  But sometimes, it's way out there and I think they just get the benefit of the doubt.  The later of which, doesn't really help CFLRS or the trg schools who end up inheriting a "potential" problem but it does benefit those who truly have no serious health issues, where the family doctor was signing off on the documents as quickly as they could, not realizing the impact those documents can have.

Civilians speaks one language and the military speaks another.

Just wait until you have the privilege of applying for civilian employment, where they ask questions like "Have you ever seen a Social Worker or other Mental Health Professional?"  Then try explaining that it was merely part of a "Military Screening" process for assignment outside Canada or part of the "re-integration process" when returning.  When two worlds collide........


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> ..... questions like "Have you ever seen a Social Worker or other Mental Health Professional?"  Then try explaining that it was merely part of a "Military Screening" process for assignment outside Canada or part of the "re-integration process" when returning.........


Leaving Afghanistan, my boss wanted to sell pay-per-view tickets to my psych eval.  I took it as a compliment.  ;D


----------



## DAA (30 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Leaving Afghanistan, my boss wanted to sell pay-per-view tickets to my psych eval.  I took it as a compliment.  ;D



He probably could have retired early from the proceeds!     

My all time favourite misinterpretation was one I saw back in the 90's.  A guy is posted to Germany and has to do the outcan screening.  He was "not recommended" for the posting by the Social Worker but was recommended for further follow-up treatment/appts related to possible alcohol dependancy issues.

Turned out, there was a comment in his records which pretty much said "Cpl X collapsed in the Mess, hospitalized for 2 days."  I guess the SWO dwelled on that comment far too long.  Turned out Cpl X collapsed in the "Mess HALL" at lunch time and was hospitalized after being diagnosed with mono!      :rofl:


----------

